# Sight won't go low enough



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

So tonight I go to the local archery shop to have a super large red hawk peep installed. (I was tired of not being able to see through the peep the last ten minutes of legal shooting light). So anyway I get this new peep put on and adjusted to the right hieght and now I'm shooting 6 inches low. So I drop my sight, and it is now bottomed out, and physically won't go any lower. I found that by shooting my old 25 yard pin I'm where I need to be, but I essentially just lost 5 yards from my sight. How do I fix this, and why is this happening?


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

The peep was obviously not put in the same height as the last one.
If it were the same height the bow would hit the same as before..
The new peep needs raised up were the other one was.


----------



## jimmybackstap (Feb 8, 2011)

I HAVE NOTICED THAT ALL THE ELITES THAT IVE OWND THE SIGHTS ARE ALWAYS LOW.IM GUESSING THAT WHEN IM READY FOR A TUNE I WILL TRY AN HAVE IT SET KNOCK LOW.KNOW IT IS KNOCK HIGH SLIGHTLY.AND TO HELP OUT A LITTLE BETTER tdp51 LIST WHAT BOW AND SIGHT INFO TO NARROW IT DOWN. SOMEONE MAY HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM.


----------



## E.Zeller (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, peep is to low. You will also have to get used to trying to align your sight housing within the larger peep. Keep at it.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

E.Zeller said:


> Yep, peep is to low. You will also have to get used to trying to align your sight housing within the larger peep. Keep at it.


X3 on peep being too low


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Shooting a 8.5 GT500 and Axcell Armortech sight.


----------



## ethompson (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.spot-hogg.com/sightaccessories.html Spott Hogg has a sight drop that you can use to raise or lower. you might give it a try. I agree if all you did was go bigger the peep isn't in the same place as the old one. If the link doesn't work it's in the accessories tab.


----------

